# Newborn's eye color



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Does their eye color change as they get older or does it stay the same as when they are born? Mine all have taupe color eyes which I thought was unusual.


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

I have no idea... hopefully someone answers you soon... I'm kinda curious too!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

All my kids are born with either brown eyes or the tan/grey color...I personally like the brown eyes better and they do get a bit darker as they grow.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I've had kids born with their adult eye color, then i've had some born with lighter eyes...even some that looked kind of baby blue faded out to a hazel in each eye...but those eventually turned a regular brown eye color. 

The best way to determine eye color is to look at both parents and if the babies eyes are lighter then theirs, they likely will darken up as they grow.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Yoda has hazel eyes. I hope they stay that way.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

If I remember dads eye color was dark brown and moms is tan so I guess I will have to wait and see


----------

